# Help with an unidentified snail



## J Butler (6 Dec 2011)

Hi guys,

I seem to have picked up a hitchhiker from a recent delivery of Bolbitis from TGM but i'm not sure on it's identity. I managed to grab a couple of pictures when the little guy was young, but they weren't brilliant. I've finally managed to grab a better picture, it's below:



Does anyone know what type of snail he is? Should I leave him to go his merry way or will he turn into a monster?


----------



## Alastair (6 Dec 2011)

I've got one in mine too, not sure what they are but seems harmless enough so I've left he she in ha.


----------



## clonitza (6 Dec 2011)

physa marmorata


----------



## RudeDogg1 (6 Dec 2011)

Get it out I've got hundreds of the bloody things think they r called bladder snails they are a pest. I syphon out hundreds every water change


----------



## J Butler (6 Dec 2011)

Duly noted! Did a quick search and the rather scary term 'Parthenogenesis' came up, best scoop it out before it gets busy... with itself. 

Thanks for your swift identification guys


----------



## Gfish (6 Dec 2011)

I agree, they're evil! They breed without a mate so, one can and will become hundreds! And it will happen almost overnight so act now and keep an eye out for more of them.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (6 Dec 2011)

I've got assassins and botia kubotae and they arnt keeping up with the bloody things lol. If they didn't fin nip I'd plop a few dwarf puffers in lol


----------



## Alastair (6 Dec 2011)

Oops I best get it out of mine too. Had no idea it was a makelovewithonesselferer kinda snail!


----------



## MrLarner (6 Dec 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Oops I best get it out of mine too. Had no idea it was a *makelovewithonesselferer kinda snail*!


that made me giggle


----------



## Skatersav (6 Dec 2011)

I had them. Watch out for little slimy, translucent packages on the leaves- that would seem to be the eggs.  When I dosed my tank with flubendazolr to try and kill off a parasite problem with my fish, te numbers of these snails seemed to really drop. It may have been coincidence as I was taking out as many as I could at the time - maybe I just managed to pull out a particularly reproductive one.  Anyway, might be worth a try if you are really infested

Sav


----------



## Gill (6 Dec 2011)

Yep Bladder Snails, I keep them in a barrel outdoors to help control the algae in my Daphnia barrells. Pests for sure, but not so bad in the right tank.


----------



## Alastair (6 Dec 2011)

MrLarner said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made myself giggle too ha ha.,
Oh Nooo, I've got those slimy things on my crypt leaves. But also have orange ramshorns and nerites. Could it either


----------



## FishBeast (15 Dec 2011)

I have heard them commonly called "pond snails" and I catch them form my local river to put into my tank. I find that my fish keep them in check and have never had an over population problem.


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Dec 2011)

I also have them in my low energy tank and keep the population under tight control by crushing them against the glass whenever I see them. This rolling program of molluscicide also keeps my fish happy, they fight over the sinking corpses like they're a rare delicacy.


----------

